# Stephen Hough to Record Rubinstein (?)



## LvB

This is one of those friend of a friend things (hence the question mark in the title), but-- I was told that a friend of a friend of mine recently heard Stephen Hough perform and had a chance to meet him after the concert. Hough was giving autographs and answering questions from various people, and someone asked him about current recording projects. He said that he was recording the Tchaikovsky and Rubinstein piano concerti. I assume these are for Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto series (though, if so, I also assume that Hough didn't actually say he was recording all five Rubinstein concerti, as Hyperion already has the fourth from Marc-Andre Hamelin). 

Does anyone here know anything more about this?


----------

